

Standing while you code: The biggest new trend in software development - eschnou
http://sdt.bz/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=60799

======
eschnou
I'm really skeptical about this idea of standing while coding (even more:
walking on a treadmill while coding). Is anyone really doing this and actually
producing decent code ?

